# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Mrekulli apo Montazh ?

## topsykretts123



----------


## Scion

Troll .... omg Troll :P

E Pavertete, eshte e gjitha prodhim mjeshtror 3D

----------


## broken_smile

> Troll .... omg Troll :P
> 
> E Pavertete, eshte e gjitha prodhim mjeshtror 3D


po mbase aty poshte tavolines fshihet nje force magnetike teper e fuqishme, ku i dihet  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

O çuno,e ke mar vesh që është rrit çmimi ujit ?

----------


## slogan

> Troll .... omg Troll :P
> 
> E Pavertete, eshte e gjitha prodhim mjeshtror 3D


Nuk besoj se eshte 3d, pasi qe kualiteti i incizimit eshte i dobet dhe me nje kombinim 3d te ndonje elementi do te verehej menjeher.

----------


## Urimy-meraga

Ajia vet triki pet thot provo ja njemij her me ju bo budall

----------


## Viola.V

Une besoj ne cdo gje MAGICAL , mjafton te bej efektin e duhur tek une and I am sold .

Nuk shikoj per PSE-ne (answers) . I am taking it as is . Po eshte magjike , le te mbetet MAGJIKE .

----------

